# Great videos by Black Jungle



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Not sure if anyone noticed this in the latest Black Jungle e-mailing, but they have created some nice videos on a number of dart frog related topics:
http://www.expertvillage.com/interviews ... -frogs.htm


----------



## jsagcincy (May 2, 2005)

They did a great job and managed to hit all of the major feeding questions that are most commonly asked. Maybe they'll work on a breeding series in the future.


----------



## DartMan (Nov 29, 2005)

Kyle,

You beat me to it man! I just sat through all of the 15 video clips out by Black Jungle. These are a MUST SEE for all beginners either thinking about starting or have recently started into the hobby.

Enjoy!


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Great job Rich,as always


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2007)

NO i Had not. Good videos!!! THanks.


----------



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

those were great videos. I hope they do some more on all topics of the dendrobate world!....Sara


----------



## joeyo90 (Nov 5, 2006)

there is another series on tadpoles
http://www.expertvillage.com/interviews ... dpoles.htm


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

Great video sets! much better than most I have seen 8)


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

Just a suggestion:

You might want to make a sticky link for beginners to that. Otherwise I'm sure questions of that nature will still arise.

Great that they finally got it together. I'm sure they'll have more on the way. Hopefully.


----------



## dartfrogs (May 26, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

I'm glad you enjoyed the videos! We wanted to hit on the main topics first, i.e. feeding, FF's and tadpole care, but do plan on adding more. We are working on getting some produced that cover terrarium design as well. Doing a water feature, mounting epiphytes and how to use bromeliads correctly are all topics we would like to highlight. I would also love to do one on breeding egg-feeders but due to the video size and limitations it would not be possible to get the tadpole shots I would like to. We'll see what we can come up with down the road. Thanks again!

Richard


----------



## Demosthenes (Dec 8, 2006)

Wow, thank you for these videos! I actually got out some loose leaf paper and started taking notes. Listening to someone explain what to do is refreshing after hours and hours of reading things and trying to keep everything straight.


----------



## Zerandise (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks for the link. These are well done video's that really show some stuff you have to see to understand. Thanks a ton for them!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

pretty nice, that should be a sticky in the beginner links.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

They are... 
http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=16075


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

good to know!! way ahead of me. that is why you are the admin.


----------



## Tundragirl (Nov 13, 2006)

Videos are very good coming from a beginers standpoint-very detailed. I had been browsing for just that sort of info when someone posted about the videos. some of them I watched 2X.  
thanks
Cindy


----------



## lethal dart (Mar 1, 2006)

i noticed the videos are in alphabetical order which puts them out of order to watch. Does anyone know the correct order to watch them.


----------



## xm41907 (Nov 26, 2007)

Excellent videos! I only have one small issue (I'm a stickler for correct scientific knowledge!) . Springtails are not crustaceans they are insects. They are primitively wingless insects in a suborder called apterygota (along with firebrats and silverfish) There has been debate about exactly how this group should be classified in relation to the rest of the class Insecta, but most people place them as a more primitive group of arthropods than the winged insects (pterygota). 

All in all, these are a great resource for anyone interested in learning about dart frogs, and how to feed them. I would love to see more of these videos!

James


----------

